# how many hc in coolant is normal?



## maximalover (Mar 2, 2013)

I just bought a 2000 maxima and ive took it to two different mechanics to get everything in order with it. The first one said that he believed I had a blown head gasket (just doing a visual test) while the other used a gas analyser and said the motor was fine because it tested between 9 to 12 ppms and said it was normal. But the first said there should be no hc what so ever... so what is really going on?:wtf:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Best way to check for excessive hydrocarbons in coolant is to send out a sample and have it tested by a company that does such testings. There is also a dye that can be placed in the coolant that will change the color from green to blue if there are hydrocarbons in it. An exhaust gas analyzer can be used, but opinions vary as to what is the "acceptable" ammount of hydocarbons, which is measured in "parts per million." A reading of 9-12 parts per million is a very tiny ammount. Most shops that use this test will condemn a head gasket with a reading of 100-150 ppm or greater. If the readings are "off the scale," then obviously there is an issue. The chemical analysis will probably run you about $30-$40 and you can pick up kits at most auto parts stores. Another test that could be done is a cylinder leakdown test, which uses a dual gauge setup and an airline that links an air compressor to the spark plug hole; air is pushed into a cylinder that is at top dead center and the gauges measure the ammount of leakage. If the head gasket is bad, you will see the air bubbles coming up through the coolant in to radiator, as well as the high leakage reading on the gauge. This test also tests the sealing ability of the rings and engine valves. Knowing more about what your particular symptoms are regarding your problem would be helpful. Head gasket failure is pretty rare on VQ30DE engines.


----------



## maximalover (Mar 2, 2013)

So is it normal to have a small trace of hc's? The first person said it was bubbling in cooling system with smoke comming out tail pipe... but to be honest I believe it was just cold out side... also he said it looked almost like it was burned (just to give you a visual of what the antifreeze looked like)... I have done a radiator flush on it and have put almost 200 miles on it since then... and it looks like it did the day they put it in... its not running hot and motor feels powerful ... but as you can tell I only know jow to drive cars not work on them... lol *typical female* lol


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A tiny trace is not abnormal and steam (sometimes referred to as "white smoke") coming out of the vehicle that has just been started is normal; it is simply condensation burning off. If it always had steam coming out of the tailpipe and it had the "sweet" smell of antifreeze burning, then there would be a concern. Genuine Nissan green anti-freeze is very dark compared to other green anti-freezes. Out of the bottle, it looks like a dark green syrup! Maybe because it was so dark is the reason someone stated it looked "burnt?" To be honest, unlike engine oil or trans fluid, coolant doesn't get "burnt." If the engine isn't overheating or 'smoking' after it's fully warmed up, nor are there any signs of coolant/engine oil cross-contamination (ie white streaks or custard like substance on the dipstick), you Maxima is likely just fine! I wouldn't be concerned about it.


----------



## maximalover (Mar 2, 2013)

Alrighty thanks!!!


----------

